# NBD! Prestige content



## xfilth (Aug 2, 2010)

What could it be!





A SR?





Surprise guinea pig!


----------



## xfilth (Aug 2, 2010)

Okay, okay 






















Ibanez SR1006EFM

Saw this bad mofo for 350£ on craiglist (1200£ new) and haggled it down to 300£ including shipping and case! 

Plays like a dream and has a sound to match! The Custom Barts are great and the parametric mids of the Vari-mid 3 band EQ offers great versatility

Good to own a fretted bass again


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 2, 2010)

wow thats sexy!


----------



## PnKnG (Aug 2, 2010)

xfilth said:


> Okay, okay
> 
> Ibanez SR1006EFM
> 
> ...



 I wish I would find deals like that 
Is something wrong with it or why is it so cheap?


----------



## xfilth (Aug 2, 2010)

PnKnG said:


> I wish I would find deals like that
> Is something wrong with it or why is it so cheap?



Not even the smallest dent 

From the sound of it, the poor guy's wife thought he had too many instruments


----------



## Ironberry (Aug 2, 2010)

What will you be tuning this to?


----------



## Ruins (Aug 2, 2010)

xfilth said:


> Not even the smallest dent
> 
> From the sound of it, the poor guy's wife thought he had too many instruments


poor bastard. 

congrats with this beautiful instrument! i really want one my self for years now and no fucking money ARRGGHGHGHGH


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 2, 2010)

The SR Prestige and the BTB Prestige basses are fucking amazing. They play so nicely and are built like tanks. If I didn't get an ESP/LTD B-206, I would have gotten one of the Ibanez models.

Congrats on the new bass.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 2, 2010)

Great score!!!!!

Those SR Prestige are fucking beasts!


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 2, 2010)

that guinea pig made me chuckle.


----------



## binky (Aug 2, 2010)

Niiiice. I lol'd with the guinea pig...
I like more the BTB Prestige, but there's no doubt you got a great deal!


----------



## xfilth (Aug 2, 2010)

Cheers guys 



Ironberry said:


> What will you be tuning this to?



Standard, I don't have 
a) An 8-string
b) Big enough balls
to downtune


----------



## xfilth (Aug 3, 2010)

Gave it a test-ride

Crappy quality, playing and sync-issues, woot


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 3, 2010)

me likey that bass. i think if i ever go the 6 string route i'm going to pick up something in the SR series as well.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 3, 2010)

xfilth said:


> Not even the smallest dent
> 
> From the sound of it, the poor guy's wife thought he had too many instruments


 
Another reason I don't want to get married...


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 3, 2010)

awesome video man!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 3, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> awesome video man!


 
Sync issues weren't that bad over here, man. Nice playing


----------



## xfilth (Aug 3, 2010)

Cheers guys 



Konfyouzd said:


> me likey that bass. i think if i ever go the 6 string route i'm going to pick up something in the SR series as well.



As long as you don't primarily use it for slapping (pretty tight spacing), I say go for it!  I'm loving it so far


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 3, 2010)

xfilth said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you don't primarily use it for slapping (pretty tight spacing), I say go for it!  I'm loving it so far


 
Yea that's what I figured out when I bought my first 2 basses 

My first was an SR305. Not a bad bass and slapping on it wasn't all that bad until I played a BTB and realized the world of difference it made to have a wider string spacing. My next bass was a BTB405QM 

I think for slapping and what not I'll stick w/ a 5 string anyway, though. A six I feel like I'd use more for "fingerstyle" (I still dunno what the fuck that technique is called) and 2 hand tapping (which I've recently started getting into)


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 3, 2010)

Beautiful bass dude! Congrats.


----------



## xfilth (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks! 

The bass got picked as BotM on Ultimate Guitar (lol), so I typed up a wall of text for it. If anyone is interested, you can find it here: 
UG Community @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com - BOTM Aug 2010: Ibanez SR1006EFM


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 3, 2010)

£350?! That man got financially raped, I hope you wore protection.


Beautiful bass man, congrats.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 3, 2010)

Fuckin awesome!! also...your pig is she or he? becaus yulia want a bf...and I like that raze.


----------



## xfilth (Aug 3, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;2086880 said:


> Fuckin awesome!! also...your pig is she or he? becaus yulia want a bf...and I like that raze.



I didn't check, but my mother has kazillions of them, so chances are we can find Yulia a date


----------



## Haunted (Aug 6, 2010)

super nice bass..love the tone


----------



## mika ale (Aug 6, 2010)

i should receive mine during next week. As i've got the BTB prestige made the same year, i plan to set EMG pups and electronics on it


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 6, 2010)

xfilth said:


> What could it be
> 
> Surprise guinea pig!


 I just wanna give him a hug!


----------



## zindrome (Aug 6, 2010)

Hamster + sexy as hell bass + tool cover = Awesome thread!!


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 6, 2010)

if i ever find that series in a 5 string i am all over it


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 6, 2010)

zindrome said:


> Hamster + sexy as hell bass + tool cover = Awesome thread!!



GUINEA PIG


----------



## xfilth (Aug 8, 2010)

cheers guys

Sorry for semi-necromancy, but I just spent the last week at Wacken Open Air


----------



## xfilth (Jul 17, 2011)

Let me be a stupid necromancer and tell you how much I still love this instrument. <3

Even though I'm primarily a guitarist, this is my favourite of all my instruments, including a Schecter, a Universe, some Ibanez Prestiges and a Carvin.


----------



## Powermetalbass (Jul 17, 2011)

Was it prestige made in Japan or Korea. The korean made presiges are going for pretty dumb low prices used on various forums.

Nice Guinea Pig! Did he come as part of the deal?


----------



## xfilth (Jul 19, 2011)

Powermetalbass said:


> Was it prestige made in Japan or Korea. The korean made presiges are going for pretty dumb low prices used on various forums.
> 
> Nice Guinea Pig! Did he come as part of the deal?



Korean! 

Pig not included


----------



## yingmin (Jul 19, 2011)

xfilth said:


> From the sound of it, the poor guy's wife thought he had too many instruments


If that's what he got rid of, I'd love to see what he held on to.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats man! 

Now I want a new Ibby Bass...and a Guinea Pig


----------



## simulclass83 (Jul 20, 2011)

That freaking awesome dude. You have a great tone too, what amp are you using? 
I'm gonna pick up a bass soon. My band is recording our EP this winter and we don't have a bassist. Any recommendations for a 5 or 6 string bass around 400 USD?


----------



## kslespaul (Jul 20, 2011)

I LOVE the SR series basses. congrats, I'm jelly 
and I love the cover dude, Schism is my bassist's favorite song and you really nailed it, great tone yah got der


----------

